# Perdomo Seconds (Thompson Cigar) churchill Cigar Review - Better than they were 2 years ago



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Perdomo Seconds (Thompson Cigar) churchill Cigar Review - Better than they were 2 years ago*

Got bundle of 25 from Thompson with a deal. Paid about $1.25 each for them. I have had them in my humidor for 2 years, as I didnt care for them m...

Read the full review here: Perdomo Seconds (Thompson Cigar) churchill Cigar Review - Better than they were 2 years ago


----------

